# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Any idea on sex please?

## phoebe froggy



----------


## Julia

There are three different types of budgett's frogs.  Do you know what type you have? Also how big is it?

----------


## phoebe froggy

No I dont know sorry,even the shop didnt know anything about him/her  :Frown:

----------


## jelkins

Now I'm not 100%, but I believe males of all three species have darker throats.

----------


## phoebe froggy

> Now I'm not 100%, but I believe males of all three species have darker throats.



Yes that is true,but because there is little info on these frogs it is difficult to find photos of either sex to compare them  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## JBSFrogAndToad

There are THREE different types of Budgetts?  Wow.  I have NO idea which kind I have.  Do you have any pictures of the different types?  And how exactly is a Budgett's sexed?  Mine never vocalizes, but i don't know if that means it's a girl or not.

----------


## nicodimus22

> *Any idea on sex please?*


It's fun, but can lead to kids, so be careful.  :Wink: 

Sorry phoebe, I just couldn't resist being a smartass this time. I'm sure someone more 
knowledgeable than me will try to help you with your photo.

----------


## Terry

Most likely it's a female. Sexually mature females can be twice as large as males reaching 100 mm (about 4 inches). Not sure of the species, but it looks very much like *Lepidobatrachus laevis*.

* Sexually mature males possess a dark blue-black throat (Budgett 1899; Cei 1980)*

Budgett, J. S. (1899). _''Notes on the  batrachians of the Paraguayan chaco, with observations upon their  breeding habits and development, especially with regard to Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis, Cope. Also a description of a new genus.''_ *The Quarterly Journal of Microscopical Science*, 42(167), 305-333. 

Cei, J. M. (1980). _''Amphibians of Argentina.''_ _Monitore Zoologica Italiano, New Series Monografia, Firenze_, 2, 1-609.

----------


## Terry

After doing some research on Budgett's frogs, I found some distinguishing features that determine which species you have.

_Lepidobatrachus laevis_: round pupils, smooth skin. a V-shaped vertebral ridge

_L. llanensis_: vertical pupils, vertebral ridge inconspicuous, back color brown or red, toad-like skin, bright orange spots around forelegs and hind legs

_L. asper_: rhomboid (square-like, oblique) pupils, back color grey or brown

And of course, there is the Freddie Krueger frog which is a man-made hybrid of *L. laevis* and _L. llanensis_.

----------


## Sprout

I had no idea there are hybrid Budgett's! Amazing. I've only ever seen L. Laevis...

----------

